# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  T-Shirts and Calendar - FrogForum Merchandise

## John Clare

This is a sample of one of the T-Shirts now available in the FrogForum store:



The design is based on Kurt's.  I welcome any feedback on changing aspects of it - please post to this thread.

In other news, the 2011 FrogForum calendar will be available this week.  50% of all Calendar profits will go to Amphibian Ark (last year it I gave it all to AArk actually).

----------


## rcteem

> This is a sample of one of the T-Shirts now available in the FrogForum store:
> 
> 
> 
> The design is based on Kurt's. I welcome any feedback on changing aspects of it - please post to this thread.
> 
> In other news, the 2011 FrogForum calendar will be available this week. 50% of all Calendar profits will go to Amphibian Ark (last year it I gave it all to AArk actually).


Like the design, only have one suggestion...Do a small logo of that on the front left shoulder and make the large logo on the back since people will be wearing this most likely at shows and meets and people will see their backs more, at least they will with me since my ront is always facing a table to where only the vendors see it.

----------


## 1beataway

I want everything! I really like the design.

----------


## Paul Rust

*LOVE IT!!!*
*Thank you John and Kurt.*
*Didn't you say that Mods and Admins get free ones? lol*

----------


## Thomas

I love the design!! Great work!! Personally, I prefer the logo on the front.

Thanks,
Thomas

----------


## 1beataway

Trying to up your post count, Paul?

Is the apparel always going to be available or just for a limited time?

----------


## John Clare

> Like the design, only have one suggestion...Do a small logo of that on the front left shoulder and make the large logo on the back since people will be wearing this most likely at shows and meets and people will see their backs more, at least they will with me since my ront is always facing a table to where only the vendors see it.


The Dark shirt doesn't have a back option, hence why that one looks that way.  A couple of the other shirts are the way you described.




> *LOVE IT!!!*
> *Thank you John and Kurt.*
> *Didn't you say that Mods and Admins get free ones? lol*


I don't remember saying that, particularly since I have to pay for my own.




> Is the apparel always going to be available or just for a limited time?


Should always be available but the logo may change.  I think I like Kurt's light blue logo better than my white one.

----------


## Paul Rust

> Trying to up your post count, Paul?


 *Looks like you are falling woefully short Elaine.*

----------


## lnaminneci

John and Kurt the shirts look Fabulous!!!!   Great job!!!   :Big Applause: 

Now for the tough part.  Which one to get?!!?!?   T-shirt?  Sweatshirt?  Hoody?   :Big Grin: 

~Lesley

----------


## 1beataway

> John and Kurt the shirts look Fabulous!!!! Great job!!! 
> 
> Now for the tough part. Which one to get?!!?!? T-shirt? Sweatshirt? Hoody? 
> 
> ~Lesley


 
Lesley, you really don't have to pick just one to send me....I'll take one of each.

----------


## Kurt

Thanks everyone. 
Paul, of all the t-shirt artworks I have designed (there have been a few), I have yet to get a free shirt.
John, is there going to be a full calendar like last year?

----------


## John Clare

> John, is there going to be a full calendar like last year?





> In other news, the 2011 FrogForum calendar will be available this week.  50% of all Calendar profits will go to Amphibian Ark (last year it I gave it all to AArk actually).


See above.

----------


## Kurt

I am talking the big calendar, the one you can write appoinments in, the one I got last year for around $20 (I think). All I saw today was the $6 job where there is only one picture and everything is on one page.

----------


## John Clare

That's because the calendar isn't up yet.  I said it would be available this week, not last week :P.

----------


## onedge30

I like it. Suggestions: 1) John, I think I like the blue logo, as well. What about giving it a black outline for the white shirts. That should give you the separation you are looking for. 2) I would like to see a big frog in the mix. Pixie, pac, etc.  :Big Grin: 

How is cafe press quaility? I have never ordered anything from them.

----------


## lnaminneci

John, I saw the ad for the t-shirts on Facebook!

I think baseball hats with the logo would be fabulous, as well as shirts and hats for kids!!  I would buy them all!!!

~Lesley

----------


## John Clare

There's an ad on facebook?

----------


## lnaminneci

> There's an ad on facebook?


Yes!  I saw it yesterday afternoon, on the right column where the ads are.  It was the company you buy the shirts from, and it showed several of the Frog Forum shirts.

~Lesley

----------


## Kurt

> That's because the calendar isn't up yet. I said it would be available this week, not last week :P.


 
OK nows I understands. Soary 4 beein so stoopid.

----------


## Kurt

> I like it. Suggestions: 1) John, I think I like the blue logo, as well. What about giving it a black outline for the white shirts. That should give you the separation you are looking for. 2) I would like to see a big frog in the mix. Pixie, pac, etc. 
> 
> How is cafe press quaility? I have never ordered anything from them.


Cafe quality is good. I have a few items from them already. Last years calender was awesome. I also have an awesome coffee mug from them. Speaking of which can we add a mug to the product list?

Frogs in the logo were picked for colour. The tough part was making sure they weren't all darts.

----------


## 1beataway

> Yes! I saw it yesterday afternoon, on the right column where the ads are. It was the company you buy the shirts from, and it showed several of the Frog Forum shirts.
> 
> ~Lesley


I saw an ad on my Yahoo mail page.

----------


## John Clare

Seriously?  They must be using the key words to sell the shirts online.  I didn't know they did that.

----------


## Emma Louise

Hi John my boyfriend purchased a calender before christmas and it still hasn't arrived. he understood with the weather but now the weather is fine and still no calender

Regards 
AlbinoFroggy

----------


## Thomas

So will there be any FrogForum coffee mugs available in the near future?

----------

